# Micheal and Farrah



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 25, 2009)

Just heard  on the news they both died today Mike of heart attack and Farrah of cancer...take care..


----------



## viper (Jun 25, 2009)

thats a bummer , i grew up with her poster on my wall . And jackson well knowing the freak that he is should be remembered as having the most selling album in music history and . this month its been jackson , faucet , mcmahon and  carridine .


----------



## AcesUp (Jun 25, 2009)

Another child molester off the planet. Well miss you Farrah.


----------



## cubby (Jun 25, 2009)

Jackson's dead, child molesters the world over mourn. May he burn in HELL!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 25, 2009)

That's to bad, MJ was a true American success story. Where else can a poor black boy grow up to be a rich white woman?


----------



## cuy103 (Jun 25, 2009)

:yeahthat:.....:rofl:


----------



## astrobud (Jun 25, 2009)

i just made a post on this in the bhc club. oh well


----------



## tesla (Jun 26, 2009)

I heard MJ died from eating ten year old meat..


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 26, 2009)

I heard he had a heart attack when he read a Sears add for little boys pants half off.


----------



## Growdude (Jun 26, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> I heard he had a heart attack when he read a Sears add for little boys pants half off.




Sick sheet, but funny.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 26, 2009)

I was listening to Floyd while everyone else was swinging on MJ's rocks, not sure what the buzz was ever about in the first place.

The guy clearly had issues, so i dont get the crying and worshiping of the guy.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 26, 2009)

At least his kids are safe now!


----------



## Old Toby (Jun 26, 2009)

R.I.P. Farrah...and as for Wacko Jacko well its a pity his life was tainted with his whole love for little boys.....but you know that now he is dead he will end up being praised for his music!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 26, 2009)

BREAKING NEWS!! Casper the friendly ghost was raped in the early hours of this morning.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 26, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> BREAKING NEWS!! Casper the friendly ghost was raped in the early hours of this morning.


 
UPDATE NEWS!! Witnesses say man with one glove seen leaving area of crime


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> That's to bad, MJ was a true American success story. Where else can a poor black boy grow up to be a rich white woman?


 
:giggle:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 26, 2009)

Way the media portrays this child molester, and people like that NBA rapist Kobe makes me almost ashamed I served this country.

And I only say "almost" because I really did have alot of good times with those Vietnamese prostitutes.


----------



## Old Toby (Jun 26, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Way the media portrays this child molester, and people like that NBA rapist Kobe makes me almost ashamed I served this country.
> 
> And I only say "almost" because I really did have alot of good times with those Vietnamese prostitutes.


Dare I ask..... did they love you long time?!:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh my god this is a funny thread.

And as much as I hate what he did in his personal life, his music was a big influence on many people world wide.  I hope he can RIP.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 26, 2009)

Authoritys say MJ was getting ready to flee the country just before his death. A young male witness said Michael spent all day packing his ****.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 26, 2009)

Old Toby said:
			
		

> Dare I ask..... did they love you long time?!:hubba:



I dont know. Depends on how you define 20mins.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2009)

1 thing this brings home is life is short, none of us know when our card is going to be called.

Enjoy it while you can.

eace:

Michaels family were asked what colour coffin they think he should be buried in.

They replied with "It doesnt matter if its black or white"


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 26, 2009)

Next week on Ebay there gonna auction off his lips, chin, nose and the rest of his plastic collection.


----------



## AcesUp (Jun 26, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Oh my god this is a funny thread.
> 
> And as much as I hate what he did in his personal life, his music was a big influence on many people world wide. I hope he can RIP.


 
RIP. I hope he rots in HELL for what he did to those children. Pays one family 22 million to not testify. Yea he was innocent. What a dirt bag. I have no use for someone like that.


----------



## rasta (Jun 26, 2009)

sorry for farrah and ed mcman ,,,,,,to bad jackson died of a hart attack ,,,he should have died a slow and painful death ,,,mf will  burn in hell,,,,p,l,r


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2009)

That is the first time ever I have seen Rasta express.

eace:


----------



## JBonez (Jun 26, 2009)

right?^


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 26, 2009)

makes me sick reading all the disrespect for a dead man, mj was never found guilty and made great music, none of us prob owned an lp but we all know the words. Accuse anyone of molestation and watch there life go down the tubes....no respect for all the haters.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 26, 2009)

I guess OJ is a saint too huh? 

How many, pardon, how many times was he "accused" ?  
2 PERFECT examples of how $ rules !


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, we can tell who believes in the media......


----------



## cubby (Jun 26, 2009)

The idea that "he was'nt convicted" is the same as he did'nt do it is rediculous. And Jeffery Dahmer was'nt a canibal, just a finicky eater.
Get real, he did what he did and bought his way out of it.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 26, 2009)

Handing 22+ million to your accuser is admitting guilt to me. His head should have been blown off his shoulder the first time then other children would have been safe.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 26, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Well, we can tell who believes in the media......


 


LOL, heck no.....................court tv and the evidence against him, NUMEROUS times.
Everyone has their opinion, some still follow manson, good for you.


----------



## ishnish (Jun 26, 2009)

Due to the fact that Jackson was 99% plastic, instead of being cremated, he will be melted down into lego blocks so little boys can play with him for a change.  

oh, canibanol cannonball, I could only wish to bring humor to the lives of so many others in my passing...  I sure as heck aint gona notice!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 27, 2009)

Now they say he died from food poisoning. Apparently he was sucking on 12 year old nuts and eating some of those little weiners.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 27, 2009)

the man had 3 children himself??? two wives, and one mistress. im sure any one of you could have accused mj and got some money out of him too...wait maybe its not to late...you all sound like little boys.
Remember the music not the media.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 27, 2009)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> the man had 3 children himself??? two wives, and one mistress. im sure any one of you could have accused mj and got some money out of him too...wait maybe its not to late...you all sound like little boys.
> 
> Remember the music not the media.


Look up the transcripts of the trial ! 
The only little boy here is obvious.
What kind of GROWN man sleeps in a HUGE bed with LOTS of BOYS ?
I'm sure it was all innocent, right?
Don't you sleep with boys?






That's sad.
So if i am popular for singing a song and making music it should OFFSET the any crime i commit ?     :hubba: 
Interesting viewpoint.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 27, 2009)

And P.S.;
The media LOVES this moron !
Turn on the tv  or radio dude !!!!!! pick ANY channel !


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 27, 2009)

Sleeping with children IS wrong. im just saying maybe everyone should see the good things he did instead of bashing him.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 27, 2009)

Once you cross that kind of line there is NO looking at your good side.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 27, 2009)

Since he's 98% plastic their saying in 150 years from now you can dig him up and he'll be good as new with a little polishing.


----------



## cubby (Jun 27, 2009)

Looking at his good side...........He's dead, WOOO HOOOO!!!!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 27, 2009)

Lets see, 

We "Lost";

1, A child molesting creepy animated skeleton
2, A drug riddled psychotic *****.

Crap. I promised myself I would not cry...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 27, 2009)

When you look at it like that TEG, It may have been the best day of the year.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 27, 2009)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> makes me sick
> reading all the disrespect for a dead man, mj was never found guilty and made great music, none of us prob owned an lp but we all know the words. Accuse anyone of molestation and watch there life go down the tubes....no respect for all the haters.



Get real people!!!
he was found innocent once
but he paid atleast 3 families to keep quiet, who knows how many others we dont know about 20 years of accusations cant be wrong, he was a pedophile and the world is a better place without him.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 27, 2009)

When Farrah Faucet died she went to heaven and god granted her one wish, she asked for all the children in the world to be saved and 12 hours later Michael Jackson died.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2009)

The jokes are kinda funny...

But why such hate?  

He was a seriously sick man.  Its all quite sad really.

His music has afected a lot of people.  He will always be a legend for that.

People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 27, 2009)

That is why I live under a rock.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 27, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> The jokes are kinda funny...
> 
> But why such hate?
> 
> ...


 

Hate is'nt always bad.
I hate cancer,aids,rapists,child molesters..............etc........

Glass house? I hope there no child molesters here, if so speak up now.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 27, 2009)

Bottom line, folks pass judgement on a subject they really do not know as the truth.......the SAME thing that anti=MJ folks tout.

Personnaly, I think he was a freak for sure, but I think that folks just took advantage of his "freakiness" and filed lawsuits to get paid. 
IF I had a child and was SURE he was molested, no amount of money would "buy me off" and keep me from either killing the dude, or having him prosucuted. If all this "molestation" charges were true, and he was convicted, they would get paid as well in Civil court following a criminal trial, imo.

Wouldn't you go for criminal prosecution against a person who molested your kid? Or would you settle for some $$?

I would hope that you would do whatever you could to have him locked up, unless it was all ** and you just wanted money.....

Again, commen sense dictates that if someone deeply wronged a family, then that family COULD NOT be bought off.

That is what is truly wrong about this country man, folks judge with minimal amounts of info supplied by biased, rating hungry media.

Think of all the folks who want us ALL in prison because we grow.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 27, 2009)

People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones...[/QUOTE]

what is this suppose to mean??
i dont think you know what that means.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 27, 2009)

No one is attacking you.
Your certainly entitled to your opinion.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 27, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones...


 
what is this suppose to mean??
i dont think you know what that means.[/quote]

If you dont know what it mean. look it up before trying to start a flame.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 27, 2009)

Here is a fun fact...Did you all know that "Cancer boy" the kid who accused MJ of molestation ALSO accused Chris Tucker and Jay Leno?

Good Times. Look it up.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones...


 
what is this suppose to mean??
i dont think you know what that means.[/quote]

What I mean is none of us are perfect.

I am glad all my dirty laundry isn't being aired to the world.   

I was never a MJ fan.  But he was wildly popular based on his musical talent.  

He was a freak, definitely.  And probably a child molester.  I think he never really grew up.  He was mentally ill, but that can't condone bad behavior.

Lets try and remember him for his music.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 27, 2009)

What # was "cancer boy" in the MJ list? Sounds like it worked once for him . might as well try again and again sounds like a "Smooth Criminal"


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 27, 2009)

That's not a nice way to refer to a sick child, however i do agree with you that some jumped on the ban wagon for a buck and falsely accused him, BUT i do believe he molested children and bought his way out, that's my opinion.

Who invites little boys over for a sleep over when your 40?
Come on, do you believe he only wanted to play innocent with ALL those boys ?
If so i have this freshly painted bridge for sale, it collects 500.00 day in tolls, you just need to split it with the troll.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2009)

On a Ferrah note:

When I heard she died, I smiled.  I knew my dad was up in heaven grinning from ear to ear.

He adored her!!!


----------



## cubby (Jun 27, 2009)

Saying Jackson should be remembered for his music is like saying remember O.J. for his football career. Niether his fame or infamy is the total of his life but to pretend that now he's gone we should only look at the positive is whitewashing the reality of who he was.


----------



## wmmeyer (Jun 27, 2009)

> Lets try and remember him for his music.


 
I didn't like his music either.  Sorry, no disrespect intended, just my humble opinion.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 27, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones...



SM is right in a way here. 
Like how many of us, when picking up chicks, would either not want to know a girls age, or believed whatever age the girl said. 
They make songs like "Shes only seventeen" for a reason.

Will people say the same thing about Jerry Lee Lewis when he dies? 
He married his 14yo cousin.
CNN and all these news sites will remember him for the music too. Not his personal life. No matter how bad it is in reality.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2009)

I wasn't a fan of his music either, but I will never forget it.  So in that regard I guess it did have an impact on me.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 27, 2009)

I still rock Thriller. 

...I even got the jacket.

Let's not forget the many people who die every day. 
Natural or otherwise.

..And let's learn from these two's mistakes. 

Pharmies are bad for you.


----------



## magic71 (Jun 27, 2009)

the last thing mj said in the ambulence was can you put me on the childrens ward


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 27, 2009)

I can't resist;


Q: What's Michael Jackson's favorite nursery rhyme?
A: Little Boy Blew.


If you play thriller backwards, you can hear Michael confessing all the names of the boys he touched. That's why it is 14 minutes long.

McDonald's is bringing out a new "Michael Jackson Burger"...
It has 45 year old meat inside 5 year old buns.


Q: What's Micheal Jackson's Chinese name?
A: Melikeemyoung.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 27, 2009)

LOL, gotta stop here;


Q: What&#8217;s the difference between Michael Jackson and a grocery bag?
A: One is white, made out of plastic, and dangerous for kids to play with and the other you carry your groceries in.

Q: How can you tell if Michael Jackson has a hot date?
A: There&#8217;s a big wheel parked outside his house.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 27, 2009)

Come on people I did'nt start this thread so you all could bash each other or them. Michael and Farrah were both american pop culture idols. Lets just pay respect and not bash or flame each other or them. Let them R.I.P...take care..


----------



## rasta (Jun 27, 2009)

its in gods hands now,,,,,no more hate ,,,,,p,l,r


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2009)

rasta said:
			
		

> its in gods hands now,,,,,no more hate ,,,,,p,l,r


 
Excellent post, rasta.


----------



## Hick (Jun 27, 2009)

uhhhmmm.. I think that we've...._mourned_... enough for these folks, ehh??


----------

